# Bad Date Choice



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The date picked for BimmerFest East is the sam weekend as the Z Homecoming wekend in Spartenburg.

Oh well, I hope everyone has a good time, as I will not be there.


----------



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

Unfortunately, that's just how things have to be sometimes.  

But we were fortunate enough to coincide with BMW's Vintage Festival that weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## HaqDeluxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I hatel to admit it... I am driving my second "Z" coupe and an "M" at that... But this has raised a quandry for me. I will have to choose! I've been driving Bimmers much longer than "Z's" so I find both events tugging me their way:dunno: 

Might have to flip a coin on this one!


HaqDeluxe
99' M Coupe
Cosmos/Kyalami extended
14 of 32 built


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

Meanwhile, still no news on Homecoming registration... well it looks like a great Plan B if the HC03 doesn't happen.


----------

